# Auschwitzmaxxing for a Chadlite jaw now at 14% bodyfat



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 3, 2021)

When I was a little kid I was skinny but normal, at ages 7-10, I was a chubby little guy, basically normal 10-12, at 12-15 I got REALLY skinny, then after I turned 16 I started to gain a bit of quarantine weight for the first time (never felt like i've eaten as much as before in my life since March 2020) and reached the absolute biggest i've ever been at exactly 25.5 BMI or the dreadful 90kg mark back in January... but, my face seemingly still developed/grew fowards quicker still (I was a late bloomer) despite me eating a lot and staying bloated. Was technically normal-ish weight but I looked like a squished marshmallow in the pics I took.

I'm at a resort in southern Mexico atm so I will not force myself to get leaner quicker and will unironically continue mewing and chewing until I get a Barrett's side profile (My dad brought his scale with him cause he plans to jog along the coast behind the hotel and skinnymaxx a lot to). I know for a fucking fact that I will get Chadlite bones once i'm at 10% BF. I had them before for a bit last summer before I gained a bit of weight, but I have never been above 26 BMI in my life... and it will stay that way thanks to my lightspeed tier metabolism.

Remember, framelet with 5.5PSL+ face > gymmaxxed normie. Also getting "weaker" looking guarantees less IOIs from midget Mayan grandmas and more "prime" appeal.

*







*


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 3, 2021)

My abs have never really changed too much, I have always seen the same definition whilst being unfit, so I just assumed they would get more chiseled under the bloat once it's gone and I work out more... and now that I am taking it a bit slowly to get to 10% again, i'm really starting to see how subhuman my muscle genes really are right now... but like @rambocel said before I think... 

*"I am pale skinned and 6'2" so automatically IRL Chad."*


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 3, 2021)

dnrd send me booty pics of hot mexican girls in pms


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 3, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> dnrd send me booty pics of hot mexican girls in pms


The hotel is literally crowded with old people. I have seen like 5 other teenagers out of 500 tourists and boomer couples.


----------



## rambocel (Apr 3, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> My abs have never really changed too much, I have always seen the same definition whilst being unfit, so I just assumed they would get more chiseled under the bloat once it's gone and I work out more... and now that I am taking it a bit slowly to get to 10% again, i'm really starting to see how subhuman my muscle genes really are right now... but like @rambocel said before I think...
> 
> *"I am pale skinned and 6'2" so automatically IRL Chad."*


Wise words from a wise man


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 3, 2021)

Autism. Writing essays and mental masturbation won't make up for the lack of pictures


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 3, 2021)

Bewusst said:


> Autism. Writing essays and mental masturbation won't make up for the lack of pictures


I will get mocked into oblivion by the professional bodybuilders of this site if I post my current body pics.


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 3, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> I will get mocked into oblivion by the professional bodybuilders of this site if I post my current body pics.


Face is enough


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 3, 2021)

@portuguesecel I will jawmog u.


----------



## mogstar (Apr 3, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> @portuguesecel I will jawmog u.


Not a hard thing to do.


----------



## pizza (Apr 3, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Not a hard thing to do.


----------



## .👽. (Apr 3, 2021)

Caged at the londonville part on your Diagram😂


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Caged at the londonville part on your Diagram😂


35+ BMI


----------



## PYT (Apr 3, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> dnrd send me booty pics of hot mexican girls in pms


Inb4 fbi finds all 357 creep shots of jb latinas minding their own buisness


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 3, 2021)

PYT said:


> Inb4 fbi finds all 357 creep shots of jb latinas minding their own buisness


I have seen creepy/old people take shots of me in the subway... yes it's feels uncomfortable, I can't imagine how horrible it must be for a girl.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 5, 2021)

Dn rd


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 5, 2021)

LOL @ calculating bf, based on bmi (height + kg).

this guy bodyfat % based on his bmi, is like 25% probably. (196 cm an 120 kg), while in reality he 15% bf.


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 5, 2021)

Leanmaxing is simple. Anyone can do it. It's all bout discipline. If you want it enough, you get to 10% body fat.


----------



## dnrd (May 24, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> dnrd send me booty pics of hot mexican girls in pms


no


----------



## MarstonAlloy (May 24, 2021)

Can have mine


----------

